# Rescues of the Month September 2011



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The Rescues of the Month for September 2011 are:

Adopt A Golden Atlanta

and

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue


Adopt A Golden Atlanta
Adopt a Golden Atlanta - Golden Retriever Rescue Organization Serving the Southeast

Available Dogs
http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/orphans.asp

To Make Donations:
http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/chip_in.asp

can also mail:
Adopt a Golden Atlanta, P.O. Box 420256, Atlanta, Georgia 30342-9998 

And

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue Inc
http://www.dvgrr.org/

Available Dogs:
http://www.dvgrr.org/dogs

To Make a Donation:
https://www.dvgrr.org/donate

To mail a check:
60 Vera Cruz Road
Reinholds, PA 17569


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Both*

These are BOTH WONDERFUL RESCUES!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

